
Paulo Coelho's Top Rules for Success - cvaidya1986
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dem4MiKg4sM
======
cvaidya1986
Approaching technological and startup issues with different philosophical
approaches of successful people in completely different fields could be
useful.

